# Mehdi Benatia vs Diego Godin



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Confronto tra due dei migliori difensori in circolazione. I migliori dell'annata 2013-2014 di sicuro. Per caratteristiche molto simili, soprattutto nell'apporto sulle palle inattive. Vedo le entrate di Benatia un pelo più pulite, mentre Godin è senza dubbio più efficace costi quel che costi. A livello di impostazione siamo lì. Come leadership andrei sul difensore dell'Atletico Madrid. Fisicamente si equiparano mentre a livello di ''classe'' ed eleganza andrei sull'ex-Roma. Complessivamente mi piacciono molto entrambi e sarebbe la coppia che vorrei al Milan. Se devo scegliere tra i due dico Benatia per preferenza personale. Ma non so se sia veramente più forte di Godin.

PS. Sicuramente questo Topic contribuirà ad oscurarne altri, perciò vi invito tutti a prendere nota di: Francesco Totti vs Alessandro Del Piero., essendo un confronto a mio parere importantissimo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Benatia al momento è il più forte, Godin non lo vale nemmeno per scherzo, ci sono altri più forti di lui come ad esempio Manolas

Certo Godin è da top 10


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Agosto 2015)

Benatia più tecnico e completo....Godin più solido e con + personalità...direi che siamo li....a parità di costo prendo il marocchino ma siamo veramente 51/49 %...


----------



## Torros (9 Agosto 2015)

Benatia nell'annata 2013-2014 che avrebbe fatto? Ha fatto la sua bella stagione in una squadra che non puntava a nulla, senza dimostrare nulla in Europa.

Godin è tutto da testare in squadre che non pensano solo a difendere...


----------



## Renegade (10 Agosto 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Benatia più tecnico e completo....Godin più solido e con + personalità...direi che siamo li....a parità di costo prendo il marocchino ma siamo veramente 51/49 %...





Torros ha scritto:


> Benatia nell'annata 2013-2014 che avrebbe fatto? Ha fatto la sua bella stagione in una squadra che non puntava a nulla, senza dimostrare nulla in Europa.
> 
> Godin è tutto da testare in squadre che non pensano solo a difendere...



Le statistiche tra i due sono molto simili, in molte cose lo stesso marocchino risulta meglio. In ogni caso in base ad esse e al rendimento in generale sono i primi due difensori di quell'annata. Se consideriamo la fase offensiva ci sarebbe da piazzare anche Sergio Ramos, seppur non mi sia mai piaciuto inserirlo nell'elite dei migliori difensori, viste le sue lacune. Comunque è un'osservazione intelligente: molto difficile valutare la capacità difensiva di un calciatore in una squadra che fa del catenaccio il proprio gioco.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Benatia della Roma (a Monaco di Baviera non lo sto seguendo molto) è quanto di più si avvicina al Thiago Silva visto al Milan, che è stato il miglior difensore che abbia mai visto (i vari Nesta, Maldini li ho visti nella fase calante della loro carriera). Godin grandissimo marcatore, ma Benatia è molto più completo.


----------

